# 死ぬほど興味があるかって言ったら そうでもないことを！



## John_Doe

> X: ルーシーには関係ないでしょう
> Y: すみません。人様の事情に首を突っ込むような真似をしてしまいました。全く関係のない赤の他人なのに死ぬほど興味があるかって言ったらそうでもないことを！
> 
> 他人 Y mentions is a friend of X. Y wanted to know why that 他人 is always trying to compete with X in everything X does.



Could someone translate the underlined part? I don't understand how "ことを" changes the other part of the sentence.


----------



## Fuxim

If you write that sentence without leaving out anything, you write, 死ぬほど興味があるかって言ったらそうでもないことに首を突っ込む真似をしてしまいました。. Leave out the latter part of this and replace に with を and you can get the original sentence.


----------



## Yoshie0

@Fuxim
I though that it is missing  死ぬほど興味があるかって言ったらそうでもないことを*聞いてしまいました*, would it be incorrect?


----------



## Fuxim

Definitely correct. Do you still need a translation?


----------



## Fuxim

By the way, in the sentence, 首を突っ込む means 余計なことを聞く.


----------



## Yoshie0

Thank you!
 Personally I'm not, but I guess it is better to wait for the OP's response.


----------



## John_Doe

Fuxim said:


> Definitely correct. Do you still need a translation?


Yes, please.


----------



## Fuxim

The thing I can't say for sure I'm interested in so much I could die


----------



## Fuxim

Or
The thing I can't say for sure I could die for


----------



## John_Doe

> I can't say for sure


That's the missing part I was looking for. Thank you.


----------

